# any seen these errors AirGCFG.exe and WZCSLDR2.exe



## cechovsky85 (Aug 19, 2007)

I have windows vista premium and am getting 2 error messages...

AirGCFG.exe entry point not found
The procedure entry point apsGetInterface could not be located in the dynamic count library. wlanapi.dll.

and


WZCSLDR2.exe- entery point
The procedure entery point apslnitialize could not be located in the dynamic link library

does anyone have any idea what these mean?


----------



## Pharo (Nov 23, 2007)

I get the first message each time Vista starts. I was informed that this could be fixed by installing the new Vista Driver from the D-Link website. However I did not try it as I am using the DWL-G122 rev.B adapter and the driver is for rev.D and I don't feel like trying it out. My internet is working fine right now and I prefer to simply close the error message.


----------



## oldtex0 (May 22, 2008)

I started getting these when I applied ser pk 3 of xp. I finally reloaded my drivers for D-Link from my cd. Rebooted. All if fine now.


----------



## ghzwn (Jun 27, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## edsilva7 (Aug 23, 2008)

ANOTHER SOLUTION AirGCFG.exe d link error messages

I tried the solution mention above, but in my case didn't work, so, I found another way to fix this problem.

Here's the link:

http://christian-directory.org/Technology.aspx

Good luck,

Ed Silva


----------

